# Thank you very much (sarcastic)



## BangBangShootShoot

Hi all,

I was wondering if there is a French equivalent to the English (rather condescending) 'thank you very much!'. I know that one can say 'merci!' sarcastically, but I'm really looking for something that would fit in situations like these:

"So did you manage to complete a push-up?"
"I did 30 push-ups, *thank you very much!*"
or
"You should cook sometimes!"
"I cook almost every night, *thank you very much!*"

Merci d'avance
(And sorry if this has already been answered elsewhere, I did search...)

*Moderator note: several threads on the same topic were merged. *


----------



## snarkhunter

In fact, sarcasm will be more in the tone than in the words themselves.

Still... "merci bien !" is very often used sarcastically.


----------



## BangBangShootShoot

snarkhunter said:


> In fact, sarcasm will be more in the tone than in the words themselves.
> 
> Still... "merci bien !" is very often used sarcastically.



Et voilà le problème: si je discute en ligne, peut-être ce ne soit pas clair...?


----------



## Bamérique

BangBangShootShoot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if there is a French equivalent to the English (rather condescending) 'thank you very much!'. I know that one can say 'merci!' sarcastically, but I'm really looking for something that would fit in situations like these:
> 
> "So did you manage to complete a push-up?"
> "I did 30 push-ups, *thank you very much!*"
> or
> "You should cook sometimes!"
> "I cook almost every night, *thank you very much!*"
> 
> Merci d'avance
> (And sorry if this has already been answered elsewhere, I did search...)


 

That's a tough one.

I think it would depend on what you use before and on how annoyed you are.

For the push-ups, maybe:
"Dis, j'en ai fait 30 des pompes, alors tais-toi!"
(or instead of "tais-toi", "ta gueule" which is very rude)

For the cooking, maybe:
"Je cuisine tous les soirs, alors ne la ramène pas!"

But nothing I could think of is a great translation of that one expression.


----------



## Bamérique

"je te signale" could be a good option too.


----------



## Arkange78

Bonjour,

Voilà, je ne comprends pas l'utilisation de "thank you very much" à la fin de cette phrase tirée d'un petit texte que je dois traduire:

"He doesn't like himself anymore; isn't happy with the personality he's been provided with, thank you very much."

Jusque là j'ai: "Il ne s'aime plus et n'est pas satisfait de la personnalité qu'il a reçue, ..." ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Novanas

This "Thank you very much" is sarcastic.  He doesn't like his personality, so he is not grateful to whoever gave it to him.

You might reword this sentence by saying, "He isn't happy with the personality he's been provided with and he's not thankful to whoever gave it to him."

What would French-speakers say here?  Would a simple "merci" be understood as sarcastic?


----------



## doinel

Et la personnalité qu'on lui avait donnée à la naissance, il s'en serait bien passé, merci.


----------



## gardian

Cette phrase est utilisée quand une personne veuille affirmer leur propre avis ou jugement en face d'un autre qui est tenue par les gens en autour.
La phrase apporte un bon peu de sarcasme.
Parfois vers les gens qui a fait offrir de l'aide ou du conseil.
Parfois vers la vie en général, si la matière soit philosophicale ou inchangeable.


----------



## domichou

Maybe: "Il ne s'aime plus et n'est pas satisfait de la personnalité qu'il a reçue- *bien malgré lui.*


----------



## Arkange78

Thank you all for answering 

I understand it is sarcastic but I can't think of a translation with the word "merci" in it :s

".... - non merci!"?
"...., sans façon!"?

Pas facile..

By the way the use of ";" is really weired ;D


----------



## graz71

Hi

I've all these answers that seem interesting but I couln'd apply them to my sentence, since it doesn't look that sarcastic. How would you see that example? "He remembered all the other holidays, and he’d never forgotten his birthday, July 19, *thank you very much*." 

Thank you very much indeed. (and I mean it^^)


----------



## franc 91

je ne peux que de te remercier, hein? pas vrai?
et merci pour rien, alors là mon pote, je peux te le dire
et tu veux que je te remercie en plus? (suggestions)


----------



## lamy08

_au temps pour moi !  (autant pour moi !)_


----------



## Itisi

...et il n'avait jamais oublié son anniversaire, hein !


----------



## gardian

*"He remembered all the other holidays, and he’d never forgotten his birthday, July 19, thank you very much." *

This  is a carry-over from those situations where a person is conversing with  someone who may make enquiries - sometimes for genuine concern,  sometimes for politeness, sometimes just plain curiosity dressed up as  polite enquiries - about something or other.
The person responding usually adds thank you very much at the end of his/her response.

In the text above, the author seems to be writing as if he's conversing with the reader.
After  noting that he often forgets things, he rushes to "rebalance" the  reader's view of him by grandly declaring that he does remember  important things -- like holidays and his birthday -- and affects an air  of adult competence and respectability (thank you very much) for being able to do so  .

So  in this sort of situation, thank you very much is a sort of assertion of independence or capability in situations where a question may arise about it.

How to translate this _en français_ ?
*
 . . .  , merci pour votre souci.*  ??

Best left to a francaphone !


----------



## lamy08

gardian said:


> In the text above, the author seems to be writing as if he's conversing with the reader.
> After  noting that he often forgets things, he rushes to "rebalance" the  reader's view of him by grandly declaring that he does remember  important things -- like holidays and his birthday -- and affects an air  of adult competence and respectability (thank you very much) for being able to do so  .
> 
> So  in this sort of situation, thank you very much is a sort of assertion of independence or capability in situations where a question may arise about it.
> 
> How to translate this _en français_ ?
> *
> .*



Je redis:
_Au temps pour moi / autant pour moi_


----------



## PubLover81

Was it his own birthday or was it someone else's birthday (that he'd never forgotten)?


----------



## Chimel

lamy08 said:


> Je redis:
> _Au temps pour moi / autant pour moi_


Je ne pense pas que ça marche dans l'exemple de l'anniversaire: "Il n'avait jamais oublié son anniversaire, autant pour lui" ???

Dans les premiers exemples, je traduirais par "Je te demande pardon" ou "Tu permets" (plutôt en début de phrase):
"You should cook sometimes!"
"I cook almost every night, thank you very much!" = "Je te demande pardon/Tu permets, je fais la cuisine tous les soirs!"

Mais ça ne convient pas très bien non plus dans le cas de l'anniversaire cité par Graz71.


----------



## graz71

Hi

So many thanks for all the answers. Chimel and Gardian are close to what I'm thinking. Here is the whole paragraph, I think an overall view will be better.

"David knew he was in trouble now. _Sweetest Day_, what the hell kind of holiday was that? He remembered all the other holidays, and he’d never forgotten his birthday, July 19, *thank you very much*. He even managed to remember the anniversary of the day they’d met, but Sweetest Day?"

Right now, my translation is:"il n'avait jamais oublié son anniversaire, fort heureusement etc" but I not sure to convey the right idea.

Thanks again!


----------



## lamy08

de cela, il pouvait se féliciter.


----------



## Chimel

lamy08 said:


> de cela, il pouvait se féliciter.



C'est tout à fait l'idée voulue, je crois, mais je le dirais plus familièrement et de manière à mieux rendre l'ironie "Avec toutes nos félicitations!" Ou encore: "Il n'avait jamais oublié son anniversaire, le 19 juillet, tout le monde applaudit bien fort".

"On/tout le monde applaudit bien fort" est l'expression ironique qui est employée pour soi-disant féliciter quelqu'un pour quelque chose qui est en fait très banal, comme ici se souvenir de son propre anniversaire. Je pense donc que ça conviendrait bien.


----------



## graz71

Ah c'est parfait ! Merci bien !


----------



## Riffaterrien

*Note des modérateurs*: nous avons ajouté cette question à une discussion précédente.

Bonjour à tous,

En enquêtant sur la mort suspecte d’une religieuse, la journaliste de la *Megalith Television*, Jemima Shore, découvre que la morte était en fait liée à un véritable consortium immobilier londonien "The Powers estate" (« le domaine Powers » ou « la cité Powers » ???) qui est en train de vider un quartier pour y reconstruire tout un ensemble de gratte-ciels, qu’elle-même a en fait elle-même déjà abordé ce sujet dans une de ses précédentes émissions, et que, ce faisant, elle a découvert que certains de ses collègues de la chaîne faisait partie des expulsés : “I had also managed to discover that a good many of my colleagues at Megalith Television were living in the aforesaid decrepit houses and had done them up very nicely, *thank you*. They too objected to being removed yet essentially were being asked to make way for working-class housing ... It was all very confusing” Ce que je comprends ainsi : « J’avais également réussi à découvrir que bon nombre de mes collègues de Megalith Television vivaient dans ces susdites maisons délabrées [et] qu’ils [les] avaient très joliment rénovées ??????. Eux aussi s’opposaient à être expulsés, mais fondamentalement il leur était demandé de céder la place à une cité ouvrière (_ou_ à des logements ouvriers)… Tout cela était très troublant. » Je ne comprends absolument pas ce que vient fait là ce "*thank you*". S’il s’est en outre glissé d’autres fautes dans ma traduction, de grâce signalez-les-moi. Grand merci d’avance.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It implies a gift - her colleagues had bought the decrepit houses and "done them up" to be nice (middle class) homes very cheaply.
(Thus the (moral) confusion = working class home -> home for slightly profiteer middle class  -> expulsion -> working class home).

[…]


----------



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour *Uncle Bob*, et merci,

En fait je ne suis pas du tout certain de comprendre . Première phrase : ses collègues ont racheté des maisons délabrées qu'ils ont rénovées : du coup ils jouissent _pour eux-mêmes_ de maisons (de niveau classe moyenne) qu'ils ont achetées pour une bouchée de pain ("very cheaply"), d'où un vrai cadeau, "a gift", d'où "thank you". Voilà ce que je crois comprendre de votre 1ère phrase. Quant à la seconde, beaucoup trop elliptique, je ne saisis rien.

[…]


----------



## Uncle Bob

Vous avez bien compris la première phrase. Pour la deuxième, c'est "troublant" parce que la construction de logements pour la class ouvière est louable mais pas à la dépense de bonnes maisons. Par contre, ces "bonnes maisons" n'étaient pas vraiment méritées.


----------



## Language Hound

When I read "I had also managed to discover that a good many  of my colleagues at Megalith Television were living in the aforesaid  decrepit houses and had done them up very nicely, *thank you*," I thought of "_thank you very much_," the expression that is used to mean "*obviously*."


----------



## Riffaterrien

Tout est Ok, maintenant. Merci infiniment.

Bonjour *Language Hound*,

Je peux évidemment me tromper, mais la version de *Uncle Bob* me semble plus simple et plus convaincante. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## archijacq

pour moi, "thank you" a un sens très ironique (merci bien, merci du peu) comparable à "grâce leur soit rendue" (au moins, ils ont bien retapé les maisons, on ne peut pas leur reprocher ça)


----------



## Riffaterrien

archijacq said:


> pour moi, "thank you" a un sens très ironique (merci bien, merci du peu) comparable à "grâce leur soit rendue" (au moins, ils ont bien retapé les maisons, on ne peut pas leur reprocher ça)




Vous croyez vraiment que ce complément, fort justifié au demeurant, contredit l'analyse de *Uncle Bob*. Dans mon analyse de sa 1ère phrase en #3, il me semble évident que j'avais pris, comme lui, le propos ("thank you") comme ironique, non ?


----------



## misterk

I understand "thank you" in this context to be short for "thank you for asking".  Yes, it's ironic, because no-one has in fact asked.  The implied meaning is "you may be surprised to learn".


----------



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour, *misterk*,

Désolé de ne rien saisir à votre bref développement, et d'autant plus désolé qu'on gagne en général beaucoup à vous suivre : vous dites que "thank you" abrège "thank you for asking", mais "merci de demander ou pour avoir demandé QUOI". Comme vous le dites vous-même "no-one has in fact asked". La seule mention de demande que je vois est ultérieure "were being asked".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, I think the ironic meaning of "thank you (very much)" is that the person who "bestowed" something on someone did so for his own benefit, not for that of the recipient of the giver's self-serving "generosity" or out of the goodness of the latter's heart.


----------



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas : qui ici accorde quoi à qui ?


----------



## akaAJ

I agree with Language Hound and archijacq.  I think "thank you" also carries the meaning that it is the trust that should be thanking the tenant for improving the value of the rental.


----------



## Riffaterrien

J'apprécierais que l'un d'entre vous, chers amis internautes, parmi ceux qui sont à même de comprendre les différentes positions, veuille bien me faire un résumé de la situation, que je puisse comprendre les divers points de vue, ainsi que le sens du texte qui au fil des interventions de clair est devenu complètement confus. Bien que j'estime en règle générale condamnables les traductions, j'ai bien peur ici de ne pouvoir m'en passer.

PS : il est une fâcheuse habitude chez certains internautes, surtout chez les plus brillants, de chercher à apporter les réponses les plus concises possibles (par souci de gain de temps et d'écriture, sans doute). Mais l'abus de laconisme nuit, surtout à ceux qui n'ont pas le niveau de ceux qui cherchent à les aider. Un juste équilibre est à trouver. Merci


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

As akaAJ said, the trust should be thanking the tenants, because it is profiting from its ostensibly charitable action to make a profit later. Thus the irony in the "thank you" by the tenants.


----------



## Hildy1

The expression "very nicely, thank you" is often used to suggest that someone is pleased with his/her situation and doesn't much care about anyone else.

Examples
Homelessness: B&B hoteliers doing very nicely, thank you
http://www.theguardian.com/society/...d-breakfast-law-change-hammersmith-and-fulham
Given that Britain's plutocrats are doing very nicely, thank you, out of the £850 billion bank rescue in 2008 and the subsequent financial _“crisis”...
_http://rt.com/op-edge/financial-crisis-many-bonanza-few-578/
It may be a recession for everyone else, but one group of businesses doing very nicely, thank you, are Britain's major supermarkets.
http://www.spiked-online.com/newsite/article/7510#.U8vuMxzMmBc


----------



## akaAJ

In US English a more pugnacious version might be "I've fixed up this rat-hole of yours, no thanks to you".  "Thank you very much" is always ironic, and a Britishism, so I may be on shaky ground if I give as an example, "I've recovered nicely, thank you very much", when the person has not asked about your health.


----------



## Kelly B

I hear it as defiant, with a meaning similar to _so there! _I think that's similar to the idea Misterk (and maybe akaAJ) expressed.


----------



## Itisi

Tout à fait d'accord avec l'explication de* Hildy* : les gens qui one acquis leur maison pour une bouchée de pain et l'ont retapée sont très contents et veulent surtout qu'on les laisse tranquille.


----------



## Language Hound

My suggestion of the meaning "obviously" for "thank you" in post #28 is apparently chiefly BE.
The following definition is from this Wiki page:





> (principally  UK) Obviously; implying offence that anyone could have doubted the statement.
> *1997*, J. K. Rowling, _Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone_ - Mr. and Mrs. Dursley, of number four, Privet Drive, were proud to say that they were perfectly normal, *thank you very much*.


This makes sense to me as we would not expect her colleagues to be living in decrepit houses.
_Obviously_--or one would hope at least--they would have fixed them up.


----------



## domino31

Bamérique said:


> "je te signale" could be a good option too.


Excellent!!! I buy your version!!! You could also say "Je _vous_ signale" Merci !


----------

